# Surround Sound Help!



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello,

If someone could help me I'd be really thankful...okay, here's the problem:

I can get 5.1 surround sound from my Samsung home theater in a box set up that I have no problem with the PS3 games that I play...however, when I try watching a Blu Ray (or TV broadcasts) on the same PS3 in 5.1, only the front left and right speakers work. It's driving me nuts...I'd like to hear Batman on ALL speakers....

Here's my setup:

I have the PS3 connected to the TV via HDMI cable. The surround sound system is plugged in via optical cable running to the TV.

On the PS3 for sound settings... I have HDMI selected as the connector, and for the output supported: Dolby Digital 5.1 Ch, DTS 5.1 Ch, and then Linear PCM 2 Ch. 44.1 kHZ and Linear PCM 2 Ch. 48 kHz are automatically selected....

So like I said, the PS3 games come in fine in 5.1, but the Blu Ray's or regular TV do not. Any suggestions?? Thank you in advance!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ... Welcome to the forum :wave:



jackaroout said:


> ... here's the problem:
> ... when I try watching a Blu Ray (or TV broadcasts) on the same PS3 in 5.1, only the front left and right speakers work. It's driving me nuts...I'd like to hear Batman on ALL speakers....
> 
> Here's my setup:
> ...


Let's see if I understand correctly: your PS3 is connected to TV with HDMI, then optical from TV to HTIB, Right???

If that's the case, the TV will send just stereo signal to HTIB when watching BluRay ...you're better connecting the optical from PS3 directly to HTIB, and if you can another optical/coax from TV to HTIB for TV programming.

Does your HTIB has HDMI inputs/outputs??? ...What's the model???


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yep, the optical output of your TV will only send stereo, even if the original signal was multichannel (you can blame the movie companies for that restriction)


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you both for the quick reply...the model for the HTIB is HT-P38. There are no HDMI inputs on it...only one optical audio in. I have that connected to my TV...but it looks like I'm better off having that directly connected to my PS3?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jackaroout said:


> ...but it looks like I'm better off having that directly connected to my PS3?


Yes, and use a pair of analog (white/red) cables to connect your TV to HTIB ....:yes:

Are you planning to upgrade your HTIB anytime soon???


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yep, if you only have one lonely little digital input, connect your most often used piece of equipment to that, and connect the rest using analog.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Will do...I'll never have the surround sound from the analog connection though, correct? And I assume that I should attach the analog wires directly from the cable box to my HTIB..., like I did with the PS3 using the optical cable.

I do plan on upgrading sometime over the next year without a doubt. No more of the HTIB deal's for me now that I've been out of school a few years, hopefully I can start with a decent receiver and some speakers...any suggestions? Thank you both very much, it's sincerely appreciated!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jackaroout said:


> Will do...I'll never have the surround sound from the analog connection though, correct? And I assume that I should attach the analog wires directly from the cable box to my HTIB..., like I did with the PS3 using the optical cable.


With analog the best you will get is Dolby pro logic.



> I do plan on upgrading sometime over the next year without a doubt. No more of the HTIB deal's for me now that I've been out of school a few years, hopefully I can start with a decent receiver and some speakers...any suggestions? Thank you both very much, it's sincerely appreciated!


Do you have a budget in mind?
Onkyo makes a great line of receivers, The 706 is your best choice if you want to stay below $500
For speakers SVSound makes great speakers and some of the best subs for the money.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jackaroout said:


> ... I assume that I should attach the analog wires directly from the cable box to my HTIB..., like I did with the PS3 using the optical cable.


You can also get one of  this  and connect one from PS3 and another from either from TV or cable box then to HTIB :yes:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

salvasol said:


> You can also get one of  this  and connect one from PS3 and another from either from TV or cable box then to HTIB :yes:


Good call...I let the optical switch slip my mind.


----------

